# Still searching... How long?



## boosiebutt (Jan 13, 2016)

Here I am again! I've reached out to some show/reputable breeders and have had a prey low response rate, other than Jeanne at Spunsilk (thank you Jeanne!). I'm trying not to get too bummed, because I know the breeders I'm reaching out to are not going to be as focused on selling me a puppy as I am on buying one from them. That's as it should be, though, right? :thumbsup:

Maybe it would help me to know where to set my expectations and what I could be doing to improve my chances. 

So far, I've been filling out Contact Us forms or sending emails. I explain that I'm looking for a puppy, that I've had a Maltese and really love the breed. I originally had a general preference for a female, but am really open to either, assuming temperament is independent of sex of the puppy. I've also expanded my search area because I'm willing to travel or arrange for transfer of the puppy. 

If you reached out to a show breeder, how did you do it? Should I be calling instead of emailing? How long did you wait to hear back? Will I not hear back at all if they don't have puppies currently?

PS. I have heard from one other breeder. Not naming names, but there doesn't seem to be much showing as far as I can see in online searches and I've heard more so far about the smallness and Korean-ness of her champion lines than about the details of the parents of the puppy and the temperaments. I've asked some more questions though, so hopefully I'll get some good info! I'm just a little cautious because this is not one off of the AMA list or somebody I've seen mentioned hear or elsewhere online. We live in the age of online reviews and testimonials... I can't tell you last significant purchase I've done without seeing some feedback online. Thank goodness for those brave souls who are the first to jump in and then leave their feedback!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know your location but you may want to consider going to Nationals in Spokane (google it) to meet w/the breeders. Last year I was able to connect a young lady who had lost her pup w. a breeder & eventually she got a female from her! It is a great place to compare the breeders/lines & let them get to know you. Good luck.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Florida has many wonderful breeders. I am not sure of your location. I know many of them very well. If you want I can private message you the names.


----------



## boosiebutt (Jan 13, 2016)

Elly, I'd really appreciate any help! I'm in Iowa, but definitely willing to work something out to reach a breeder.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

boosiebutt said:


> Elly, I'd really appreciate any help! I'm in Iowa, but definitely willing to work something out to reach a breeder.


I sent you a PM


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm really no help but I'm sorry you're having a hard time finding a good breeder and getting responses. I can see how being told about the Korean-ness may be a bit off putting. I believe that Korean bloodlines are popular, especially for their small size. Daisy is Korean and is definitely small. It could just be that that's a common question they get, so she lead with that.


----------



## boosiebutt (Jan 13, 2016)

Steph_L said:


> I'm really no help but I'm sorry you're having a hard time finding a good breeder and getting responses. I can see how being told about the Korean-ness may be a bit off putting. I believe that Korean bloodlines are popular, especially for their small size. Daisy is Korean and is definitely small. It could just be that that's a common question they get, so she lead with that.


I should say, I have nothing against Korean Maltese, it's just not something I'm specifically looking for over the other information I'm asking for.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I understand your frustrated, last year I was in your shoes, I started my search by contacting the reputable breeders on SM, they gave me great advise and even some names to contact.
my dear friend Pat was also searching, she was ahead of me by a few months, when she found out I was looking she shared with me who she had talked with and if they had a fluff. I wanted a retired show dog about 3 to 5 years old. I called and talked directly to the breeder, it only took me a few days before I found the right one for me. My Maddie was due to have puppies so I had to wait until her puppies were old enough to be on their own. 
Her breeder was in Florida and I live in Idaho, Maddie's breeder Lucille had a courier, she had the courier call me. Everything fell into place.
I'd most definitely talk to them instead of emailing.
I hope you find your fluff soon:wub:


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

I gave up with the breeders here in Portugal. No-one responded. 
So, after sussing out who were the dealers that buy in whole litters from Spain and Portugal to sell on, I found a home-reared litter from a pet breeder.
So, my first pup I drove nearly 4 hours to get her from this litter. Sweet pup.

The next time I wanted a pup, same response from the serious breeders. 
So I got a pup I saw advertised in a nearby town. The dam was a nice little Malt, bit of a pokey muzzle, but very sweet nature. My pup is delightful, although really dinky. 
My thought is this.. it´s all very well avoiding backyard breeders, pet breeders, etc, but if the serious breeders don´t answer enquiries, then people who want a little ball of white fluff to bring such fun into their lives, they will look elsewhere. Like I did.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LilSuz said:


> I gave up with the breeders here in Portugal. No-one responded.
> So, after sussing out who were the dealers that buy in whole litters from Spain and Portugal to sell on, I found a home-reared litter from a pet breeder.
> So, my first pup I drove nearly 4 hours to get her from this litter. Sweet pup.
> 
> ...


I understand things might be a bit different overseas, but here in the US I would NEVER advocate getting a pup from a back yard breeder - for many reasons that have been repeatedly discussed here on this forum. If you look at the Spoiled Maltese welcome page, you will see this: W_e do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities. _This statement was created by our members a few years ago and reflects the intent of this forum to support responsible (ie show) breeders and rescues. 

I have had breeders tell me that the initial approach from a prospective pet parent gives them an idea of the type of pet parent that person will be - for the OP - you may want to ask some of the breeders here on SM to give you suggestions for that approach. Or, as someone has said, go to Nationals in May and meet the breeders personally.

Also keep an eye on rescues - we do get puppies and very young dogs. My Tessa was only about a year old when I got her. 

Don't give up and don't fall for the cute little puppy with questionable background that isn't bred for the good of the breed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> I understand things might be a bit different overseas, but here in the US I would NEVER advocate getting a pup from a back yard breeder - for many reasons that have been repeatedly discussed here on this forum. If you look at the Spoiled Maltese welcome page, you will see this: W_e do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities. _This statement was created by our members a few years ago and reflects the intent of this forum to support responsible (ie show) breeders and rescues.
> 
> I have had breeders tell me that the initial approach from a prospective pet parent gives them an idea of the type of pet parent that person will be - for the OP - you may want to ask some of the breeders here on SM to give you suggestions for that approach. Or, as someone has said, go to Nationals in May and meet the breeders personally.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> I understand things might be a bit different overseas, but here in the US I would NEVER advocate getting a pup from a back yard breeder - for many reasons that have been repeatedly discussed here on this forum. If you look at the Spoiled Maltese welcome page, you will see this: W_e do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities. _This statement was created by our members a few years ago and reflects the intent of this forum to support responsible (ie show) breeders and rescues.
> 
> I have had breeders tell me that the initial approach from a prospective pet parent gives them an idea of the type of pet parent that person will be - for the OP - you may want to ask some of the breeders here on SM to give you suggestions for that approach. Or, as someone has said, go to Nationals in May and meet the breeders personally.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

boosiebutt said:


> Here I am again! I've reached out to some show/reputable breeders and have had a prey low response rate, other than Jeanne at Spunsilk (thank you Jeanne!). I'm trying not to get too bummed, because I know the breeders I'm reaching out to are not going to be as focused on selling me a puppy as I am on buying one from them. That's as it should be, though, right? :thumbsup:
> 
> *Yes, that actually is a positive sign! *
> 
> ...


*Major red flags with that breeder...I'd avoid at all costs. Find a breeder who has a proven show record with their dogs. When you talk with them, you will learn much about how much the breeder's character and how he/she cares for the dogs and puppies. I wouldn't want to hear anything salesman-like which includes talking about teacups. However, it's fine if the breeder asks you what size dog you are looking for. I personally prefer a smaller scale breeder who may not have puppies all the time. Having to wait is hard, but it is worth it for the right pup! 

I'm sure elly and others have given you good referrals. The people here are very good at that! Good luck  *


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> *Major red flags with that breeder...I'd avoid at all costs. Find a breeder who has a proven show record with their dogs. When you talk with them, you will learn much about how much the breeder's character and how he/she cares for the dogs and puppies. I wouldn't want to hear anything salesman-like which includes talking about teacups. However, it's fine if the breeder asks you what size dog you are looking for. I personally prefer a smaller scale breeder who may not have puppies all the time. Having to wait is hard, but it is worth it for the right pup!
> 
> I'm sure elly and others have given you good referrals. The people here are very good at that! Good luck  *



I second the small breeder part! My Newfoundland that lives with my parents while we're in Korea was from a small breeder. We had to wait about 4-5 months for a litter to be ready but they had all mommy and daddies on site and the pups were born and raised in their house with their kids, which was important to us especially for a large dog in a family with children. Daisy's background is a little mysterious. My husband got her for me for my birthday so I never met the breeder.


----------



## boosiebutt (Jan 13, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> *Major red flags with that breeder...I'd avoid at all costs. Find a breeder who has a proven show record with their dogs. When you talk with them, you will learn much about how much the breeder's character and how he/she cares for the dogs and puppies. I wouldn't want to hear anything salesman-like which includes talking about teacups. However, it's fine if the breeder asks you what size dog you are looking for. I personally prefer a smaller scale breeder who may not have puppies all the time. Having to wait is hard, but it is worth it for the right pup!
> 
> I'm sure elly and others have given you good referrals. The people here are very good at that! Good luck  *


I'll definitely have to start making some phone calls, then! I did go ahead and pass on the one breeder I had been talking to. The parents of the puppy in question were a 3.75 pound dad and a 4.5 pound mom. She thought the puppy was on track to be a little larger than that, but I worry about a puppy being under standard having some of the health issues I've heard about.


----------

